# New Jig Design!!!!!!



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

OK guys Here is one I designed and i'm about to have produced. It is not a copy of anything I know of. I drew this up, and these will be price around the rest of my jig's 

There are going to be two styles of this a short and fat. and a long and skinny. If you look at the image you will see that the bottom side carries more mass. This creates a sliding wiggle action based on fluid dynamics. 

I've got a few other ideas but not ready to release at this time.

the weight of these jigs are!

Long is (Jiao-long)
150g
250g
350g

Short & Fat (Pi-Xiu)
100g
200g
300g

I can't reveal the lenght's at this time but I have a 9" on the long side and a 6" on the short. these are base lined jigs for mass production.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Will be looking forward to these coming out, you know never can have enough tackle!!! JIG ON!!!!!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

it looks good William , i like your idea of the long jig version 9'' or longer very skinny would be a Jack killer


----------

